# taking A6 in to dealer for headlight adjustment



## jholty (Dec 15, 2008)

After reading on other Audi forums i found that i will need a VAG com or something similiar to adjust my xenon headlights. they point too low, so i called and made a appointment at the dealer to have this done. when i called the dealer said this is not true that i do not need a special computer to adjust the headlights. So, do i or do i not need the dealer or someone with a computer to adjust these headlighs?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: taking A6 in to dealer for headlight adjustment (jholty)*

I don't see any special instructions for the xenon lights so they should adjust just like normal halogens with two screws around the light module. I have heard that the auto adjustment just modifies the aim when cresting a hill or valley, but you still have to manually adjust them for general aim. Take a look at the top of the headlights and you should see two plastic adjustment screws. 


_Modified by Snowhere at 9:02 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## jholty (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, i'll check that out and report back. thanks.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

The suspension sensors tell the auto levelling headlight controller to adjust headlights based on difference between front and rear suspension height, meaning headlights will auto lower if trunk is loaded with cargo weight etc so you don't blind oncoming drivers. Going over hills shouldn't change headlight aim as suspension load height doesn't change.
There is a VAG procedure documented to have the leveling system learn the new "home position" when adjusting headlights. You'll know if you exceed system adjustment limits if the headlight symbol starts appearing in your cluster center display, meaning you will need a VAG tool to relearn home and clear the "headlights need adjusting" DTC triggering dash display.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: taking A6 in to dealer for headlight adjustment (GLS-S4)*

you go in the vag com to i believe ? 063 (auto headlight control) and then basic settings 01 for left and 02 for right. 
You enter basic settings and then adjust headlight to desired level and then press enter to save and exit basic settings. 
If you dont perform basic settings the lights will move back to there original position when you turn the car off than back on because the motors will adjust back to the original position.


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: taking A6 in to dealer for headlight adjustment (Slimjimmn)*

how did this turn out?!
I just had my 04 a6 timing belt changed, and since then my lights no longer self-adjust. any ideas?, or am I stuck bringing the car into Audi?


----------

